# Hakenlöser



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2016)

Petri #h
 wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich ein wirklich brauchbares, derartiges Teil.
 So richtig glücklich bin mit meinen vorhandenen nicht , leider ist ja mal ne tiefgeschluckte Platte nicht ganz zu vermeiden.

 Also- womit habt ihr gute Erfahrungen?

 Danke schon mal.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Hermann K (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Schau mal bei shop.mega-angelcenter.de rein. Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen auch einen bestellt. Einfach genial, bin total begeistert von dem Teil.

 Gruß
 Hermann


----------



## Cpsreza (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

http://youtu.be/nCtPeXtnf_8

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

diese , naja, Schleuderbewegung sieht aber schon etwas abenteuerlich aus


----------



## Cocu (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Irgendwo hier im Board habe ich den hier schonmal verlinkt gesehen, leider noch nicht selbst verwendet:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzuLDrJ2Eho

http://www.larchy.eu/deutsch.htm


Edit: sehe jetzt erst, dass Du hier beim "Brandungsangeln" nachfragst, kann natürlich sein, dass es für den Larchy eher schwierig ist, den langschenkligen Plattfisch-Haken im Maul eines Plattfisches zu drehen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Seifert (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*



angler1996 schrieb:


> diese , naja, Schleuderbewegung sieht aber schon etwas abenteuerlich aus



Bei 'nem 100er Hecht stelle ich mir die Handhabung ziemlich schwierig vor.
Gilt auch fuer andere grosse Spezies....
Das andere Ding -Larchy- scheint mir praktikabler,deswegen:Bestellung geht raus.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Die Diskussion über dieses Wunderteil gab es hier schonmal. Die, die es probiert haben berichteten von toten Platten. Der Haken wird einfach rausgerissen!


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über dieses Wunderteil gab es hier schonmal. Die, die es probiert haben berichteten von toten Platten. Der Haken wird einfach rausgerissen!


Hab das Teil auch in Benutzung. 
Zum Releasen des Fisches absolut ungeeignet, dann besser bündig das Vorfach kappen. Besteht jedoch Verwertungsabsicht, dann ist das Ding genial. Klappt bei sehr fest und tief sitzenden Haken aber auch nur zu etwa 80%. Ab und an reißt der Haken nämlich beim "drehen" ab oder er verbiegt extrem. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Na wenn ich den Fisch verwerten möchte, gibts eins auf die Rübe und dann kommt der Kopf ab. Besser als so eine Tierquälerei!


----------



## degl (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Na wenn ich den Fisch verwerten möchte, gibts eins auf die Rübe und dann kommt der Kopf ab. Besser als so eine Tierquälerei!



#6

gruß degl


----------



## Ra.T (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Hallo...,
ich nutze schon seit einigen Jahren den "Fast Hook Release " von "TR Fishing.nl".

Den kleinen Hakenlöser "Medium" fand ich zu dünn und der landete schnell in der Mülltonne. 
Der große funktioniert sehr gut, aber du brauchst etwas Übung bis du den Dreh richtig raus hast.

Selbst sehr tief geschluckte Haken die du nicht mehr siehst, kannst du mit dem Teil noch rausholen.

Ich verwende den großen Hakenlöser auch für kleinere Schollen und Wittlinge "Die Fische müssen nur das Maul aufmachen". 

Nachteil: Das Teil ist nicht aus Edelstahl, sondern nur verchromt und deshalb fängt er irgendwann an zu rosten.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

mal so, was ich mitnehmen will kommt vom Haken, wenn es tot ist.
 leider gelingt es mir nicht 100%ig am Untermaß vorbei zu angeln|wavey:

 Ralf, danke aber ich finde nirgends was, wie das Teil funktioniert


----------



## Ra.T (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Hallo...,
auf der Website von trfishing.nl, Kategorie "Films".

mfg
Ralf


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Danke, dazu war ich zu blöd|wavey:


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Na wenn ich den Fisch verwerten möchte, gibts eins auf die Rübe und dann kommt der Kopf ab. Besser als so eine Tierquälerei!



Und dann kommt pro Fisch ein neues Vorfach dran oder wie?
Sorry, aber auf dem Boot oder im Dunkeln fang ich nicht an den Kopf zu sezieren, um an meinen Haken zu kommen.
Da kommt der Hakenlöser und gleich darauf kommt der Kopf ab.
Hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Quälerei zu tun, denn das stochern mit einem herkömmlichen Hakenlöser ist der Gesundheit des Fisches auch nicht zuträglicher.


----------



## Tino (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Mit ner Kopflampe und nem scharfen Messer ,geht's ratz fatz


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Machen wir uns nichts vor. Eins auf die Rübe und Kopp ab, anders geht es halbwegs "human" nicht. Das gilt auch für untermaßige Flundern - retten kann man die leider nicht. Es sei denn, man verzichtet auf ein paar Fische und benutzt große Haken.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Du hast natürlich Recht! Ein Vorfach kostet mehr als eine Flunder!


----------



## Tino (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Genau so Kaulsdorfer. 

Große Haken nutzen!!!!

Zwar fängt man etwas weniger , aber wenn eine dran ist, braucht man NICHT messen.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

gut, so richtig fällt den Küstenbewohnern|wavey: och nix ein zum Thema Hakenlöser, je kleiner der Fisch desto schlecht.
 Hakengröße , wie groß ist groß?
 hab gerade mal Häken geméssen, die ich aktuell da habe,

 da bin bei 1,3 bis 1, 4 cm ( als 2/ oder 3/o ausgezeichnet)
 zwischen Spitze, noch größer?
 Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich ständig Minis dran hab, aber man kann ja mal nach dem Optimum suchen


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hakenlöser*

Ich kenn mich bei den Größen nicht aus. Nehme immer die größten, die im Angebot sind. Gern auch etwas rund...


----------

